# [SOLVED] Belkin router default user name



## techrookie (Oct 27, 2007)

Greetings! :wave:

I just bought a new Belkin router (the N-1 Wireless Router, F5D8231-4) to replace the Linksys whatever-model G router I had before. Got it hooked up okay to a wired backup desktop computer, got the main desktop hooked in with a Belkin USB adapter (N-1 Wireless, F5D8051) and a laptop with an older 802.11g card, and after much trial and error got the WPA2 security hooked up for both desktops (but not the laptop -- question coming in a separate post for that).

What I'm trying to do now is use Network Magic to set up the network for file sharing, etc.; I didn't have the network set up before with the Linksys router, either with Network Magic or any other product, only for Internet usage. I've got NM installed on the main desktop, the one with the USB adapter. When I click on "add a device" in NM, the first thing it does is pop up a box that asks for the router's user name and password.

I *have* set up a password in the router's web-based utility system, but what the heck is the user name?? I tried the DNS address that I use to access the utility system, I tried the apparently somewhat common-to-some-routers default "admin" and "administrator", I tried leaving it blank. None of them worked. I couldn't find anything in the router's user manual or on Belkin's website that addressed this, nor could I find a good answer in a basic web search (or search on this forum, though I won't swear that I didn't miss anything :wink: ).

Anyone know what Belkin uses for a default user name, or where I can find what the router's user name would be?

Thanks for any help!

Steph


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Belkin router default user name*

the belkin i use only comes up with the password box,try belkin


----------



## techrookie (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Belkin router default user name*

Thanks dai, in fact after I posted I went to play around some more and tried both "belkin" and "Belkin", and that didn't work either. :sayno: Also tried "user" and "User". Next I'll try "I'm really tried of this stupid box..." :laugh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Belkin router default user name*

type the user name you use for your isp


----------



## techrookie (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Belkin router default user name*

There's a thought....and had to really think to remember what it is since I never have to use it. But nope, that didn't work either. Neither does router/Router. 

Dang. There's gotta be something that works, I can't be the only Belkin user in the world that's using/trying Network Magic.

Interesting though, now another area of Network Magic is giving me the message that "the router is using a version of firmware that NM is unable to log into" -- even though it's the same version that is listed on NM's site for this model router as what they're compatible with. So maybe it's more of an NM problem after all. Perhaps I'll just try using Windows to set up the network, I was trying NM because I'd heard such good things about it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Belkin router default user name*

do a reset by pushing in the small button on the back to take it back to factory settings
the isp name for user name is the one listed for the user name,so try it again after the reset


----------



## techrookie (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Belkin router default user name*

Well, I didn't try that. But what I did do was install NM on the wired computer, the one hooked up directly to the router. And golly gosh gee, NM saw the router info just fine on that one, and didn't ask me for a user name or password at all. And when I went back to the first computer, it was showing the router info in that one too. And on both computers, NM was reflecting both computers within it and the router and the printer. So I guess NM just needs to be installed on the wired computer before it can "read" the correct router info into it? :4-dontkno

In any event, I still don't know what the Belkin router's default user name is, but at least I seem to have 2/3 of my network set up. :grin: Now I just gotta get updated drivers or a new card for my laptop, I think, in order to get WPA2 encryption. Right now, it only allows up to WPA. If it ain't one thing, it's ten others...

Thanks for your help, dai! ray:

Steph


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Belkin router default user name*

the belkins default user name is your isp user name,i found it buried in one of the faq's i was searching through


----------



## techrookie (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Belkin router default user name*

Ah, okay, I didn't realize you meant you'd found that info somewhere, thought you were just throwing it out there as another suggestion with the reset. It definitely didn't work the first time I tried it through NM, without doing a reset. Good to keep in mind in case I need to know it for something else, thanks!!


----------

